# types of slurry used and colors



## countrygirl (Aug 28, 2010)

has anyone used an apple or apple spice slurry to make skeeter pee?
my second batchh of skeeter pee fermenting is with the apple/pear spice. i was just curious to see how it may taste. i'm hoping it will be a great fall drink
and lon, what slurry was used in the green skeeter pee bottles in your cooler picture? it looks so yummy!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 28, 2010)

The green was most likely Lime and I dont think a slury would add too much flavor unless you are using a lot of slurry to a little bit of pee as the pee is a very strong flavored must. It will however add its color very easily.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Wade E said:


> The green was most likely Lime and I dont think a slury would add too much flavor unless you are using a lot of slurry to a little bit of pee as the pee is a very strong flavored must. It will however add its color very easily.



lime juice instead of lemon juice?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 28, 2010)

Lime pee sounds darn good to me!


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 28, 2010)

might make a pretty christmas drink, lol


----------



## Arne (Aug 29, 2010)

My last couple of batches have had 1/2 a bottle of lemon left out and a bottle of lime dumped in. Still has the great lemon taste but seems to for lack of a better word, kinda smooth it out a little. Arne.


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 29, 2010)

Arne said:


> My last couple of batches have had 1/2 a bottle of lemon left out and a bottle of lime dumped in. Still has the great lemon taste but seems to for lack of a better word, kinda smooth it out a little. Arne.



hmmm, will keep that in mind. i have the beaujolais must in the freezer, but i know that will impart a pink color again.


----------



## Rock (Aug 29, 2010)

I did a batch of skeeter pee back in the spring with slurry from savigion blanc,it was great.and 5 gallons have gone by through the summer months.Slurry makes a great difference.I now have a batch of skeeter pee with peach slurry took off today and cant wait to drink this next.The smell is out of this world.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 29, 2010)

Rock! Have we transformed you?


----------



## Rock (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes, this stuff rocks


----------

